# How do I put my machine details at the bottom of my post as footers?



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I have tried very hard to find the above info. I have explored many buttons but can't find out how to do this. Please advise!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Settings, top right. Then Edit Signature from the menu left (in browser, not TapAtalk)!


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Don't just stop at listing the coffee equipment. Take the @MidredM example and list other assorted items in your life in order of importance. Note that the dog and Guinea pigs are higher in the pecking order than the husband


----------



## moots (Nov 24, 2013)

>



a well cleaned piston!
​
LOL, nice touch Mildred!


----------

